# fragging



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So what music do you listen to while fragging? Or am I the only one that does this...

Today I'm listening to one of my fav's


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I listen to Bob Marley


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

After frags are healed and someone is doing a pick up or I'm delivering I tend to listen to more Bob Marley


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

(reggae)


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Muahahahahaha


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

This one is for you Dave:


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

oh wow!!!! Very interesting!!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

This is the best version ever:


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Slacker radio! Great app with every single type of genre.

I'm a Hip-hop/rap/r&b kinda guy

I guess everyone has their own preference in music


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Katy Perry, hahahahahaah.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had a dream once with katy Perry and mariah Carey... It was a good dream


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Lmao. 

In other news....

Walking dead was sick tonight!!!!!!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*walking dead*

Uhhhh yaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I haven't started fragging yet but if I did it would be the Fraggle Rock Theme Song. Anyone remember this?


----------

